# 60%better after reflexology



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I have to tell you guys, I've been so much better after seeing the reflexologist I mentioned in my blog! I don't know what it means or what she did, and I don't want any of you to tell me it's all in my head, I just want to tell you it might be worth a shot.

She adjusted my hips somehow, and my back-pain was instantly cured! She told me tension in my neck and back would create tension in my psyche as well, and she might have been right!
It's so weird, I had no expectations at all. 
She also said she sensed I needed grounding, as I was "all in my head". Which is right..

The thing I really didn't expect was that just three days after seeing her, my memories started to return, and my old life started to feel a lot more like mine. I never thought that'd happen. It's just a miracle as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

york said:


> I have to tell you guys, I've been so much better after seeing the reflexologist I mentioned in my blog! I don't know what it means or what she did, and I don't want any of you to tell me it's all in my head, I just want to tell you it might be worth a shot.
> 
> She adjusted my hips somehow, and my back-pain was instantly cured! She told me tension in my neck and back would create tension in my psyche as well, and she might have been right!
> It's so weird, I had no expectations at all.
> ...


That is so amazing York! I am so happy for you! I think body work is great. I have never had reflexology, but would now like to give it a try. I bet it can help the DP since part of the problem at least for me is that my body feels so separate from my mind. Thank you for the great tip!


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

It's always great to hear such good news from somebody with DP/DR.
I also heard that acupuncture can help a lot, but didn't try it yet.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

hell yeah girl. thats so awesome, and it's not all in your head. my dads chiropractor told him the same thing about tension in your neck and back affecting your mind. i'm super, super glad your getting some releif. you derverve it hun.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

That is so so so so soooooooo great!!!!!! Was the change immediate or over a few days?


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Whoah, I never would have thought to turn to a reflexologist. I don't really even know what they do! This is awesome.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

york said:


> She also said she sensed I needed grounding, as I was "all in my head". Which is right..


strange ! an ear-doctor said this to me, too. is this a medical term??


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I think she meant I lived in my mind, like thinking too much you know. Not being in touch with my body and my surroundings in the right way. It's definitely gotten better after seeing her, my second session was saturday (two days ago) and I've been better now than I've been for 14 months.

The one thing that really was huge for me, was that three days after the first session, my light and sound sensitivity went away. And that was one thing that had been sooo bad for me, I couldn't even stand on my feet after 2 in the afternoon, and I had to wear earplugs 24/7 and sunglasses inside. It's just a miracle as I said, I can actually function again.

A weird thing that happened was that the same night I had my first session I just started crying and I couldn't stop. I cried the next day too, and the next.. Then I was better. I haven't cried or felt anything as long as I've had DP.

I'd give it a try if I were you, what do you have to lose right?


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this. I also haven't cried in a really long time, and would just love to have a good cry. I want to look into this!


----------

